# Glass Algae eaters



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

So, I noticed my glass has been growing quite a bit of Algae, and I constantly wipe down the front and sides but i can not reach the back as its blocked.
I know my turbos and strawberry top hat has done a bit of cleaning, but its still no where near clean.

I was considering a Seahare, but I read that it releases toxin and would likely Nuke the tank if it dies?

anyone have any input to this?

or is there any other recommendations for glass cleaning crew?


BTW, without making another thread, today I noticed under my liverock where it dont get any lights at all, there seems to be this wavey like see through THING just waving back and forth under the Liverock, its not hair algae though.. i dont think? as its not green. its see through. 

Thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Forgot the technical term for it. You should be able to clear that with silicate remover.

If you want to clean the back of your tank, get one of these:

Kent Marine Proscraper Long - 12"


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Forgot the technical term for it. You should be able to clear that with silicate remover.
> 
> If you want to clean the back of your tank, get one of these:
> 
> Kent Marine Proscraper Long - 12"


I got 2 of those scrapers, but like i said.. its blocked so i cant reach it.

and whats the silicate remover?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It for removing the stringy things that need silicate to develop. Strip the silicate and they should be gone. Go chat with KE of JL.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think sea hares only eat hair algae? Probably won't help the stuff on the glass.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, will go talk to them tomorrow, so anyone else recommend good glass algae cleaners?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tang and angels. They will keep the algae under control until the beautiful purple coralline algae take over 

Otherwise, invent a remote controls magnetic scraper :lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

How old are the bulbs in your lighting system? Old bulbs are one of the main causes of bad algae outbreaks. As bulbs age, they change spectrum to more yellow and become great "algae" bulbs.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Tang and angels. They will keep the algae under control until the beautiful purple coralline algae take over
> 
> Otherwise, invent a remote controls magnetic scraper :lol:


For a MINUTE I thought there was SUCH thing like the one in the movie Nemo



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> How old are the bulbs in your lighting system? Old bulbs are one of the main causes of bad algae outbreaks. As bulbs age, they change spectrum to more yellow and become great "algae" bulbs.


The bulbs were only 4 months old 250 watt 14k phoenix.

How long should I keep them on for? (used to keep them on for 10-12 hours as I just want to enjoy looking at it longer, but now I turn it off at 8 hours)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Trochus snails at Jl do a great job for thin algae film on glass buy 10....


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Dove snails are good for algae film...


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my algae remover:










Specifically the original, unscented, etc. Can get 2 in a box for around $3. These things are an absolute God send. They remove eeverything. I would suggest all of you try it. My algae eaters are nothing compared to the power of Mr Clean! And yes, they are aquarium and reef safe. They have no added chemicals or anything in them. It removes even that stubborn algae that crusts to the tank with one small swoop! Ring it out, put it back in your shelf, good as new. Can use it for months without replacing one.


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

Boy do I wish that cool electonic tank cleaner thing from Nemo existed!


----------

